# Foul Taste and Smell



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

At night, I wake up with a foul smelling and taste in my mouth. I sometimes have a queasy stomach too. The GI said it was probably my post nasal drip, but I think it's GERD. I've been on Prevacid 15 mg in the morning and 15 mg at night, but it doesn't seem to be working against this problem. Does any one else have this PND problem--it smells like sewer!!!! (sorry to be gross). I do not have a sinus infection, but do have allergies.Tania


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

it is not unusal for someone with GERD to have acid reflux during the night where the acid comes up the esophogus (spelling). I have GERD and do get this sometimes where I will jump up right out of bed because I wake out of a dead sleep with vomit coming up my throat. This has only happened to me 3 times in maybe 15 years but it is frightening. I do know many of the stomach gases do escape at night out of your mouth. This could be causing the bad taste also. I do have PNDrip sometimes too but I would think this is more related to Acid Reflux than PND. Depends how long you have been on the Prevacid you may want to ask your doc for something like Prilosec or Nexium. Prilosec was good for me but when Nexium came out I tried it and it worked much better for me. Prevacid never really did much for me.


----------

